
Ask HN: What are the most useful Chrome extensions in 2016? - nodivbyzero
In other words, what are your favorite Chrome extensions and why?
======
wildpeaks
"Empty New Tab Page", pretty self-explanatory:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page/dpjamkmjmigaoobjbekmfgabipmfilij)

"Rapportive" shows LinkedIn profiles when you mouseover an email address in
Gmail:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rapportive/hihakjf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rapportive/hihakjfhbmlmjdnnhegiciffjplmdhin)

------
dacm
My current top three would be:

uBlock Origin - Block annoying ads

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

LastPass - Easily manage passwords

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-
pass...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lastpass-free-password-
ma/hdokiejnpimakedhajhdlcegeplioahd)

The Great Suspender - Save RAM by suspending unused tabs

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg)

~~~
tracker1
Similar list here, but I'd add Ghostery and Google Hangouts to the list. Along
with React and Redux dev tools if you use them.

~~~
ahstilde
Use PrivacyBadger, not Ghostery. Ghostery let's some stuff through.

~~~
tracker1
Will take a look, though some stuff I want through (mainly disqus, etc).

------
Eridrus
Besides the ones people have already mentioned (uBlock, LastPasst, Great
Suspender), I like:

Tabli - Easily find the tab you're looking for (Ctrl - . shortcut is great)

Link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabli/igeehkedfibb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabli/igeehkedfibbnhbfponhjjplpkeomghi)

Disable HTML5 AutoPlay - Site are getting more aggressive about playing non-ad
video automatically, which I rarely want and this disables

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-auto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-autoplay/efdhoaajjjgckpbkoglidkeendpkolai)

Google Translate - For translating web pages Chrome doesn't realise aren't in
english

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
translate/a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
translate/aapbdbdomjkkjkaonfhkkikfgjllcleb)

Bookmark Manager - A better chrome://bookmarks page

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmark-
manager/g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmark-
manager/gmlllbghnfkpflemihljekbapjopfjik)

------
rman4040
As a developer my favorite are:

Strict Workflow - a simple way to manage your time and increase your
productivity. Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strict-
workflow/cg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/strict-
workflow/cgmnfnmlficgeijcalkgnnkigkefkbhd?hl=en)

Wappalyzer- Identifies software on the web
Link:[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wappalyzer/gppongm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wappalyzer/gppongmhjkpfnbhagpmjfkannfbllamg?hl=en)

------
faizmokhtar
I've found these extensions to be super helpful for me since my Chrome window
always ended up with hundred of tabs opened. Now, it's only 10-15 tabs the
most.

Clutter Free - to avoid duplicate tabs

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clutter-free-
preve...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/clutter-free-prevent-
dupl/iipjdmnoigaobkamfhnojmglcdbnfaaf)

The Great Suspender - suspend unused tabs

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg)

Toby - Replace the default new tab with a much better tab manager

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toby-manage-
your-t...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/toby-manage-your-
tabs/hddnkoipeenegfoeaoibdmnaalmgkpip)

~~~
rahrahrah
If you have hundreds of tabs open, unused tabs etc, I would suspect that you'd
have more to gain by fixing whatever is wrong with your work methodology than
by downloading extensions. Food for thought.

------
techer
On my laptop I've found The Great Suspender has helped to limit memory use and
increase battery life.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en)

------
ykumards
* uBlock Origin - Lightweight adblocker

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm)

* Tab Snooze - Removes clutter by hiding a tab for later. We can pick the time & date. Can use this as a reminder.

Link: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
snooze/pdiebia...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
snooze/pdiebiamhaleloakpcgmpnenggpjbcbm)

* One Tab - Push all current tabs into one tab. I use this with Tab Snooze, mostly. All tabs related to a project are snoozed till I get to work on them again.

Link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall)

* Papier/Workflowy New Tab - Have a text document in the new tab page. I usually have to-dos or jot down some quick notes here.

Link1:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/papier/hhjeaokafpl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/papier/hhjeaokafplhjoogdemakihhdhffacia)

Link2 : [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/workflowy-new-
tab/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/workflowy-new-
tab/nfmnfkpjdcgodkcdjhhgfefpjbcnkfhi)

------
cdvonstinkpot
SessionBox lets me have multiple accounts open on 1 site:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sessionbox-free-
mu...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sessionbox-free-multi-
log/megbklhjamjbcafknkgmokldgolkdfig)

Super Auto Refresh lets me set per-URL auto-refresh timers:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-auto-
refresh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/super-auto-
refresh/kkhjakkgopekjlempoplnjclgedabddk)

iGive Button sends a portion of all my online shopping spending to the charity
of my choice: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/igive-
button/igcjd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/igive-
button/igcjdamjhkmdccbmbilbpabpofenchge)

Wandertab gives me awesome photos in my 'New Tab':
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wandertab-by-
hitli...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wandertab-by-
hitlist/fobdcmnamenjmkffajcbljjpgiolooeh?hl=en)

------
bizzleDawg
Papier - markdown notepad as new tab page:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/papier/hhjeaokafpl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/papier/hhjeaokafplhjoogdemakihhdhffacia?hl=en)

I've been using Papier as a daily todo list and found it's helped me not get
distracted by having social media on the new tab page.

~~~
sorokod
I like Papier a lot but wish it would synchronize accros chrome instances.

~~~
ykumards
If you have a workflowy account, this syncs well and is similar to Papier.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/workflowy-new-
tab/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/workflowy-new-
tab/nfmnfkpjdcgodkcdjhhgfefpjbcnkfhi?hl=en)

------
donclark
G.lux - makes the screen easier on my eyes
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/glux/hinolicfmhnja...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/glux/hinolicfmhnjadpggledmhnffommefaf?hl=en-
US)

Deluminate - also makes it easier on my eyes
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/deluminate/iebboop...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/deluminate/iebboopaeangfpceklajfohhbpkkfiaa?hl=en)

Video Speed Controller - saves me time. i speed thru videos on youtube and
vimeo [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
contro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
controller/nffaoalbilbmmfgbnbgppjihopabppdk?hl=en)

------
Guyag
Google dictionary [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
dictionary-...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-dictionary-
by-goog/mgijmajocgfcbeboacabfgobmjgjcoja)

Double click on words and you get the definition, or translation if it's in
another language. Works for non-dictionary words as well, normally giving the
Wikipedia definition.

------
ta2esdqsd1
If you do any kind of outreach/cold emails, you may find Nymeria
([https://www.nymeria.io](https://www.nymeria.io)) as useful as I have. It's
really great for finding personal emails as well as business emails.

------
facorreia
None. I don't trust Chrome extensions anymore. I've been bit more than once by
popular extensions being sold and updated to install malware.

------
DYZT
I developed BriefTube.com - It's an instant video summarizer (better put TLDR;
for long videos)

I use it a lot myself, mostly for lectures on youtube and coursera.

------
Dinius
Vimium and stylish haven't been mentioned yet.

~~~
jmathai
I'm a power vim user and tried a vim extension for Firefox. I didn't find that
command mode for coding translated very well to browsing the web.

------
tonto
"Remove trending Facebook"

------
bellajbadr
Tabbie and tab suspender

------
rahrahrah
For me:

HTTPS Everywhere: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/g...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/https-
everywhere/gcbommkclmclpchllfjekcdonpmejbdp?hl=en)

uMatrix:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf/reviews?hl=en)

